# Best dubai business portal



## jijidubai (Mar 1, 2010)

I ll check out few website regarding business in general that i want to share with you:
First is dubai entrepreneur, lot of business tips and free template that you can use every day at business bu tsometime at home! this is good! And they have all the new info about events in dubai, and business news!!! check it out, Dubai Entrepreneur

The second one is arabian business, there is all the good news and also the bad news about this little emirates! One of the best place to have free info and news about dubai! 

The last one is Zawya, you can get all the details of any company in dubai or middle east! best shot is the Business search tool!!!! Use it as much as you can... 


If you know other website regarding dubai news (not Gulf news!) and they have something interesting, please add it to the list, I am sure there is lot of them that we don t know about yet!!!


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

you might want to check inspiring, empowering and connecting entrepreneurs | Wamda.com


----------

